# PHP-Safe-Mode abschalten, bei 1und1



## Act of Fate (4. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, will für bestimmte PHP-Scripts den Safe-Mode ausschalten bzw. komplett ausschaltern, habe also in der etc/php.ini safe_mode=Off, wenn ich aber phpinfo() aufrufe steht off nur bei Master-Value, bei Local Value steht immer noch ON, wie muss das, habe auch rc apche restart ausgeführt!"



Danke, vielmals


----------



## Devil Noxx (4. Dezember 2003)

Du musst bei deinem virtuellen Server noch die Direktiven editieren und dort per hand folgenden Eintrag vornehmen: 


```
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
```

somit wird für deinen virtuellen (auch lokal genannt) server der safe mode ebenfalls abgeschalten


----------



## Act of Fate (4. Dezember 2003)

Wo denn?

im Confixx? Da habe ich es bereits für Kunde web1 gemacht, geht aber nicht!

ODer wie_=?


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (5. Dezember 2003)

Nein, Du musst wahrscheinlich das Confixx austricksen. Editiere einfach Deine /etc/httpd/httpd.conf (ist der Default-Pfad bei 1&1 Rootservern) und ganz am Ende fügst Du unter

## /CONFIXX

noch das hier ein...

<VirtualHost xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx>
ServerName domain.de
ServerAlias http://www.domain.de
php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
...
...
DocumentRoot /home/www/webX/html/
</VirtualHost>

Dadurch, dass Du die Angaben hinter Confixx machst, werden die einfach durch Deine Settings überschrieben. Ich gebe keine Garantie, aber einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert


----------



## Act of Fate (5. Dezember 2003)

Habe es gearde hinbekomme, im httpd-verz war ne datei confixx_vhost.conf , da habe ich safe_mode auf off gestellt und


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Act of Fate _
> *Habe es gerade hinbekommen, im httpd-verz war eine Datei confixx_vhost.conf , da habe ich safe_mode auf off gestellt *



Das ist keine Lösung auf Dauer. Wenn Du demnächst mal etwas im Confixx an Deinen Domains änderst, werden Deine manuellen Einstellungen in der confixx_vhost.conf einfach wieder überschrieben. Deswegen habe ich Dir den Tip gegeben, das ganze in die httpd.conf hinter den Confixx-Teil einzutragen, da kann Dir Confixx nichts kaputt machen.  

PS: bitte vor dem Absenden eines Beitrags immer nochmal kurz den Inhalt dieser schönen orangenen Kästchen beachten - die stehen nicht umsonst da. Danke 

[Kommentar ArneE]
*ggg*
[/Kommentar]


----------



## Kurito (12. Dezember 2003)

Hatte das selbe Problem beim 1und1 Root Server.
Geh mal in den Confixx Admin und da auf Einstellungen.
Da gibt es eine Option namens "httpd spezial".
Wenn Du da drauf klickst, kannst Du auswählen, für was Du einen Spezialeintrag einegeben willst. Soll es etwa auf allen eingerichteten Domains sein, nimmst Du halt "Alle Anbieter ändern".

In dem Feld gibst Du nun folgendes ein:


```
php_admin_flag 
safe_mode Off
php_admin_value safe_mode_exec_dir /home/www/empty/
```

und speicherst ab. Nun dürfte der Safemode auch dann aus sein, wenn Du irgendetwas am Confixx veränderst.

MfG
Kurito


----------



## AGUNDA (16. April 2004)

V O R S I C H T !
Schreibweise falsch, führt zu Syntaxfehler und dann steht der Apache

Muss lauten:



php_admin_flag safe_mode Off
php_admin_value safe_mode_exec_dir /home/www/empty/



Viel  Erfolg!


----------

